# AUL - AuStar Gold



## zt3000 (24 January 2007)

Interesting results released today.

Several prospects on the cards. May be one to watch.


----------



## krisbarry (26 September 2007)

*Only up a lazy 90% today and not a whisper...come on Aussie Stock forum Members*

*Mantle Mining to acquire Mt Mulligan coal deposit*

Mantle Mining Corp (ASX:MNM) will acquire 37.5 per cent of the Mt
Mulligan coal deposit including coal seam methane via acquisition of
Trafford Coal.

 The deposit is 100km west of Cairns, Queensland, and estimated at
around 500mt.

The acquisition provides the company with a more diversified
portfolio of assets and access to significant participation in the north
Asia energy market.

The consideration is $100,000 cash and issue of 2m shares in
Mantle at deemed issue price of 20c each.


----------



## alankew (21 April 2008)

This was mentioned elsewhere as something that may be of interest to the Poo brigade.MNM recently announced that they have tenements close to MAKs Wonorah deposit,heres the ann just to confirm it as often companies jump on the latest bandwagon
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080415/pdf/00832322.pdf and just to confirm this i checked here http://www.minerals.nt.gov.au
and they kindly emailed the map below.There has been some buying interest of late,but definitely nothing substantial.Mantle have EL 26018,19,20 and 21,the other highlighted blocks belong to MAK.Buy side is stacking up on this today,and up 20% today
1 25,000 0.145 Buy
4 154,576 0.140 
1 158,101 0.135 
1 20,700 0.130 
2 79,500 0.125 
3 120,000 0.120 
2 32,990 0.110 
2 356,886 0.105 
1 21,667 0.100 
1 83,000 0.095 
 # 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
 Price Quantity Number Sell
0.150 50,000 1 
0.160 62,000 2 
0.170 50,000 1 
0.180 65,000 3 
0.255 36,892 1 
0.285 25,000 1


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 April 2008)

lol the Poo Brigade is what everyones calling them now, lol its the official sector, "so what have you got your money invested in?" "****" lol

I did look at MNM a few months back but for its coal potential


----------



## Fed23 (21 April 2008)

It's currently up 54%, there seems to be a bit of volume today, it was up on friday 14%.

No announcements are out. Does anyone have a clue why its up so much? Gold and copper prices up today?


----------



## alankew (21 April 2008)

Nearology to MAK,people hoping to pick the next fertilizer stock to run and hoping to get in early.Mick_2006 summed it up elsewhere in more words


----------



## adamim1 (21 April 2008)

I just bought some at 0.16c, only to sell 15min later at 0.21c. Quick little profit. Up 66%

anyone else got some shares in this?


----------



## mick2006 (21 April 2008)

MNM is also one I liked due to its coal exposure.  But the nearolgy effect to the MAK phosphate project is what is fueling this latest run.  

the investment community is finally starting to realise that we are at the beginning of an agricultural super cycle, hence we have seen good runs on shares like MAK,RWD and IPL. 

What makes the agricultural sector so interesting is the lack of listed companies that are either producing or even exploring for minerals such as phosphate and potash, infact the entire potash consumption in Australia at the momment is being met by imports there are no local producers.  The supply/demand picture is heavily favouring producers at the momment with supply deficits likely for the next 5-10 years.

As we all know once a sector starts catching investors attention the bigger plays in the sector move first and then as the hot money flows into the sector the spec names usually catch fire and mulitiply returns very quickly.

In the agriculture/fertilizer space the big one is IPL and then you have RWD and MAK as the mid caps, and below that there are only a handfull of spec plays, these spec plays is where the money is to be made in the short term.  IPL, MAK and RWD have had spectacular runs and now investors are starting to look further down the pecking order to gain exposure to the rampaging agricultural sector.

There is one stock in particular that seems to stand out as the leader in the spec agricultural space, can't give the name out yet as I haven't grabbed my fill yet.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 April 2008)

alankew said:


> Nearology to MAK,people hoping to pick the next fertilizer stock to run and hoping to get in early.Mick_2006 summed it up elsewhere in more words




I still don't get why it moved up so strong today, I mean I know why ie the nearology to MAK's Phosphate project, but why did the mkt only realise it today,

There must be something more to it, maybe the company did a presentation to brokers or something, whatever the case, they sure look like they like the story

Poo Brigade Charge


----------



## mick2006 (21 April 2008)

as you know YT, I'm a big STB fan and for those who missed the big gains on MNM today check out the Cardabia Phosphate Project for STB with massive historical phosphate grades it could be huge.


----------



## Fed23 (21 April 2008)

I personally think that this nearology crap is just that.

It just reminds me of FDL we're near FMG so our share price goes up. Now MNM is near MAK so push the share price up.

No results yet big gains.

Mick thanks for the heads up on STB, it does look interesting and will do some research on it


----------



## mick2006 (21 April 2008)

no worries fed23, STB has certainly got a beauty of a project in Cardabia, with an increase in volume recently, maybe they have nailed down another project.


----------



## alankew (22 April 2008)

Dont know why it went up so much either other than the obvious reason of people jumping on for a quick ride,heres a response to an email sent yesterday to the MD.Nice to see he at least answered even though he didnt give any details(obviously) but might be a bit more than hype here

Thanks for your query and thanks for your support as a new Mantle shareholder.



I cannot give you too much detail on our plans for those tenements however would say that there will be a media release in the next week or so on our plans and that they include field reconnaissance in the upcoming dry season.



Best Regards



Ian Kraemer

Managing Director


----------



## adamim1 (22 April 2008)

alankew said:


> Dont know why it went up so much either other than the obvious reason of people jumping on for a quick ride,heres a response to an email sent yesterday to the MD.Nice to see he at least answered even though he didnt give any details(obviously) but might be a bit more than hype here
> 
> Thanks for your query and thanks for your support as a new Mantle shareholder.
> 
> ...





hmm..  Sounds interesting. It is still strong today. I've still got some money in there, thinking whether i should put more on. I wonder if the news is good news.


----------



## Fed23 (22 April 2008)

on the 16th it was 10cents now its 22cents. Has gone over 100% in less than a week.

I thought there would of been some profit takers bailing out this morning, buying in at 19cents today would of been a smart choice on my behalf


----------



## cooper208 (28 April 2008)

Some interesting research from another share site. There is a map showing EL's but couldn't copy it.

A punter has dug up old phosphate results that are on MNM's newly acquired phosphate tenements. To my surprise IMC did testing in this region in the late 60's and 70's.

MNM has been granted exploration licenses for the tenements EL26018, EL26019, EL26020 and EL26021. These are common with historic tenements AP2161 and AP1766. The overlap can be seen in the graphic below.

The results of the historic tests are:

Company name IMC
Year 1969
Tenement AP 1766,2159,2160,2161,1897
Author Perrino FA
Report no CR1969-0022
Project area Alexandria region
No of drillholes 98
Mapsheet RANKEN, MOUNT DRUMMOND, BRUNETTE DOWNS, WALHALLOW, CALVERT HILLS
Drilled logs Yes
Assay Yes
Formation Wonarah Formation, Anthony Lagoon beds
Phosphate lithology Siltstone, chert , carbonate rocks (limestone, dolostone) and mudstone
Significant holes More than 20% P2O5 found in W2, W20, W37
Comments Report proved that distribution of phosphatic material is greater around margins of Precambrian basement and over
probable basement highs. Drilling in the Wonarah authority proved the presence of ore-grade phosphate.

Company name IMC
Year 1969
Tenement AP 2161
Author –
Report no CR1970-0040
Project area Alexandria region (Wonarah)
No of drillholes 139
Mapsheet RANKEN, BRUNETTE DOWNS
Drilled logs Yes
Assay Yes
Formation Wonarah Formation
Phosphate lithology Cherty siltstone, siltstone, mudstone
Significant holes W39, W48, W60A,W66, W73, W112, W103, W117, W119, W135 have more than 20% P2O5.
Comments Several holes showed a positive result for phosphate; 10 holes contained >20% phosphate. An interpretation of the data
is in Perrino (1969).

Company name IMC
Year 1970
Tenement AP 1766
Author –
Report no CR1970-0037
Project area Alexandria region
No of drillholes 88
Mapsheet RANKEN, MOUNT DRUMMOND
Drilled logs 44 provided
Assay Provided for some holes
Formation Burton beds (now Wonarah Formation)
Phosphate lithology Siltstone, clayey siltstone, chert, limestone
Significant holes Phosphate percentages more then 15% were recorded in A76, A79 and A80
Comments Several holes contain <10% P2O5 and three holes contain >15% P2O5. Lithological and gamma logs of 44 holes are provided. It also includes two structure maps of region.


----------



## alankew (1 May 2008)

Ann out this morning re their Barkly Phosphate prospect.Quick question for anyone able to answer,they also mention that they will get U credits(if and when etc)but isnt this a bit presumtious asthey are not allowed to mine U atm.This applies to all mining companies,what if they are digging for Gold etc and find a shipload of U,do they just chuck it back in the hole and keep quiet or whatAnyway the market likes it,up 40% or so.Sorry make that 50%


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I still don't get why it moved up so strong today, I mean I know why ie the nearology to MAK's Phosphate project, but why did the mkt only realise it today,
> 
> There must be something more to it, maybe the company did a presentation to brokers or something, whatever the case, they sure look like they like the story
> 
> Poo Brigade Charge




Well well well the Poo Brigade is really charging on this one, looks like the mkt is completely smitten with the companies Phosphate leases

I am truly blown away with the share price performance and feel really sorry for those Opes Prime victims who had ANZ sieze and sell their shares, dirty dogs they are!


----------



## michael_selway (1 May 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well well well the Poo Brigade is really charging on this one, looks like the mkt is completely smitten with the companies Phosphate leases
> 
> I am truly blown away with the share price performance and feel really sorry for those Opes Prime victims who had ANZ sieze and sell their shares, dirty dogs they are!




So how many in hte POO Brigade atm?

IPL, RWD, MAK, MNM, STB? others?

thx

MS

-----------------------------------------


----------



## Tubbles (1 May 2008)

CUO also appears to have some exposure.

Inferred resource of 2MT P205 @ 18.3%

http://www.energy.qld.gov.au/zone_files/Commodities/491174.pdf

EPM 11660 location Pg2 Fig 2

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071129/pdf/00789206.pdf

Disclosure: I hold CUO shares.


----------



## mick2006 (6 May 2008)

Looks like the article in the telegraph this morning is starting to stir a bit more interest in MNM. 

It is undervalued on its massive coal assets on its own, but when you throw in the blue sky phosphate potential and tight share register, it wouldn't surprise to see it run much higher from these levels.


----------



## Fed23 (6 May 2008)

mick2006 said:


> Looks like the article in the telegraph this morning is starting to stir a bit more interest in MNM.




Any chance you can post this? I've been watching this company since it had the intial sky rocket at 14c.


----------



## tigerboi (6 May 2008)

Fed23 said:


> I personally think that this nearology crap is just that.
> 
> It just reminds me of FDL we're near FMG so our share price goes up. Now MNM is near MAK so push the share price up.
> 
> ...




Im with you fed on this...what about this classic from the anns.desktop!!

never mind any nearology they aint even set foot on the ground yet.!!

yep trendsetters its here now...desktop exploration...just dont get caught when the music stops...(re:the INP punter at $1.97)


----------



## cuttlefish (6 May 2008)

The coal is the value  - CRA estimated 500 million tonnes of it at Mt Mulligan and MNM has 87.5% ownership of Mt Mulligan.  Compare MNM market cap to other coal companies with similar resources.   (and do some sums on steaming coal at $100+/tonne).


----------



## mick2006 (7 May 2008)

There is no doubting MNM has great longer term potential with coal/phosphate two of the hotest sectors going at the moment, but today had the feeling of a short term exhaustion to me. 

There maybe a short consolidation period before MNM start fieldwork next month, and then buying interest will surge again. 

I took a bit off the table today and shifted some into NDO,PRE (awaiting the results of a massive gas well), but I will be looking to add more MNM on any pullback.


----------



## adamim1 (2 June 2008)

Surprised no one has mentioned anything about this stock for a while considering it is up 19% today. Does anyone know the reason. Nothing has been released today...


----------



## Fed23 (2 June 2008)

adamim1 said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned anything about this stock for a while considering it is up 19% today. Does anyone know the reason. Nothing has been released today...





Dont forget that to mention it was up 18% on friday.

I personally think its just a trade stock. any time that it gets into the mid 20cents the following day it will leap up 15% back to early 30s. All this big jumps of the back of no news aswell doesnt make sense


----------



## countryboy (3 June 2008)

I took recent spikes to be phosphate and coal related...but yep no announcements to support this view. Im holding until we get some news on coal. Energy stocks will remain positive while ever petrol requires you to mortage your house to fill your car


----------



## countryboy (4 June 2008)

Jumped at one stage 20% to a new high of 0.485 today on a strong volume of 4 million shares. Sitting at 0.465. Early June and plenty of action this month. Well positioned to take advantage of a positive announcement. 

DYOR


----------



## adamim1 (6 June 2008)

Here we go. Looks like a breakout.


Shes up to .53. I am kicking myself. I held these at .16c and sold at .21


----------



## Sean K (6 June 2008)

adamim1 said:


> Here we go. Looks like a breakout.
> 
> Shes up to .53. I am kicking myself. I held these at .16c and sold at .21



Sounds like a good profit to me adam ( I assume adam) It's always hard to watch something run away after selling, but part of the game. It'll happen again! Or you could check your tactics with selling. Some people like to just sell a few and let profits run. Others get completely out and find the next undervalued gem. Whatever the case, for the moment, you made a great profit!


----------



## alankew (6 June 2008)

Adam wise words from Kennas.I bought the options at 3.5c and sold 1/3 for near enough all the money they owed me so now am almost free carried.Gives you a more relaxed view of whats happening.Something that i picked up from YT and others on here


----------



## ALFguy (6 June 2008)

Certainly one to keep an eye on this month, hence why I've picked for the June comp.

1. Expected to announce access agreement and release scoping study for Mt Mulligan (est 500mt Therm Coal) during June.

2. Ongoing desktop studies of the 4 large Barkly Phosphate Tenements (Georgina Basin), with fieldwork commencing June. Already indicated potential to contain significant deposits of phosphate with a tenement size far larger than MAK.

Simply focusing on the coal deposit, their market cap is small compare to their piers. Still early days of course, but the potential is there. MD has his head screwed on and the experience to advance this project.

Price has retraced today, but looks like technicals more than anything.


----------



## ronaldo (16 June 2008)

mnm reached new highs today, i expect in anticipation of news over the next two weeks.

this is a stock with all the right ingredients: right sector, right materials, right backers. plenty of gains still to come too, well deserved of a massive rerating


----------



## ALFguy (19 June 2008)

Very Significant announcement out today. The MD is quite capable of making this project work.

ASX Release
19 June 2008



> - Mantle Acquires Outstanding 12.5% of Mt Mulligan
> - Consolidates Coal & CBM Tenements to 100%
> - Progresses Positive Access Negotiations
> - Targets Clean Energy Development
> ...


----------



## countryboy (19 June 2008)

read the announcement ,ticked another box and closed the screen  had a look after close and the SP is sitting back at 43c ????

if this is the price at open i will find the $$$ to but some more. did something happen that i missed ?


----------



## ALFguy (20 June 2008)

countryboy said:


> read the announcement ,ticked another box and closed the screen  had a look after close and the SP is sitting back at 43c ????
> 
> if this is the price at open i will find the $$$ to but some more. did something happen that i missed ?




I think the market wanted a signed access agreement or could be because they only mentioned CSM. Still, you have to think the selling today was an overreaction by short term traders. Just look at the gap between the first seller at 43 and the next seller at 47.


----------



## ronaldo (27 June 2008)

speaking of gaps, looks like that might be the end of the (slightly overzealous) retrace. here's hoping the next leg up is fortified by some nice phosphate announcement, just to remind punters of this companies many virtues.


----------



## alankew (17 July 2008)

Two anns out today,first concerning their gold prospects but dont seem that spectacular,second ann would explain recent weakness in SP apart from the DOW and rapid rise.Much more positive ann with mention of CSG and also 25 Phospahte targets



Company Update - Chimaera Overhang, Phosphate and Coal Exploration.

Chimaera Overhang Cleared
The Board of Mantle Mining Corporation Limited (ASX:MNM) has become aware that the market may have been reacting to a recent overhang of its shares on the market, due to the exposure of a number of Mantle shareholders to Chimaera Financial Group. Mantle advises that none of it’s Directors were exposed to the Chimaera situation and is now pleased to advise that with the assistance of its Corporate Advisor, Cygnet Capital, this overhang has now been cleared. The Board is unaware of any further exposure to Chimaera Financial.

Phosphate Exploration Update
Mantle would also like to advise that the desktop study in relation to exploration of its Phosphate tenements in the Northern Territory (EL’s 26018, 26019, 26020 & 26021) has just been completed with over 25 high priority targets for field reconnaissance having been generated. Preparations have commenced for an initial field exploration visit in August. An initial drilling programme will be drawn up on prioritised targets and pending regulatory approvals, the programme should commence before the end of the calendar year.

Coal and Coal Bed Methane Exploration Update
Finally, Mantle would like to advise that access discussions with the traditional custodians, the Djungen People, of Mt Mulligan (EPC 772 and ATP 718P) continue to progress extremely well. The parties have reached agreement in principal and the full Indigenous Land Use Agreement (ILUA) is being drafted. Mantle and the Djungen People have begun planning for cultural heritage site clearances and initial targeted exploration activities. Early exploration activity will be focussed on generating targets for drilling to confirm the gas drainage potential of the area whilst defining the overall coal resource base.


----------



## PP123 (22 October 2008)

Is there anything in the pipeline to believe these shares will get back up to the former glory days of $0.50+ or was it just a hype run, and these are the true value of these shares? I bought @$0.40 and its just been sliding since.


----------



## twelve (3 November 2008)

PP123 said:


> Is there anything in the pipeline to believe these shares will get back up to the former glory days of $0.50+ or was it just a hype run, and these are the true value of these shares? I bought @$0.40 and its just been sliding since.




The way I look at it if the company has the fundamentals right i.e. good management, good resources etc. the sky is the limit.

If you don't need the money you used to invest, stick mnm in the drawer and wait until it tests new highs!


----------



## PP123 (7 April 2009)

this share is the just going down hill.
Everytime i look at it it seems to be lower and lower till its worth nothing!


----------



## kerryo (21 September 2009)

I have held this one since July 08, bought in at 33.5 ..... 

Averaged down a few times since, to 9.1 now

Finally some action with larger volumes traded and some small rises over the last few days ..... currently 5.0 

Could MNMs day finally be here?


----------



## blanker (21 September 2009)

Did anyone else just see MNM go into a trading halt? ASX doesn't tell us much in the company comms.....


----------



## kerryo (21 September 2009)

A trading holt at 5.5c pending a notice:

I hope it's good news ..... has anyone heard anything?


----------



## swm79 (9 December 2009)

no chatter in this one for a while but has had an interesting last few days....

lots of action in it 

$7.5m market cap. drilling in NT intersected "potentially significant phosphate mineralisation" 

also have gold, CBM and uranium projects


----------



## bryos (10 August 2010)

Coal Development MOU Executed.
Mantle Mining Corporation Limited (ASX: MNM), is pleased to advise
that it has executed a non-binding Memorandum of Understanding
(MOU) with Exergen Pty Ltd (exergen.com.au) for the development of its
100% owned Bacchus Marsh Brown Coal Project in Victoria.


----------



## hobo-jo (28 September 2010)

One to keep an eye on at the moment with results due very soon from their Haunted Stream Gold & Base Metals Project. I covered MNM in a recent blog post:



> I would consider Mantle Mining one of my more speculative holdings, however there is potential for a huge payoff if any one of their exciting projects comes to fruition.
> 
> Initially placed on my watch list as a Gold/Silver micro-cap with potential (they have a JORC Gold/Silver resource), recent developments have made it clear that the big value may come from their Coal assets.



Continues at:
http://bullionbaron.blogspot.com/2010/09/mantle-mining-asx-mnm.html


----------



## bryos (9 October 2010)

Last half hr of trading on Friday saw MNM finished the week strong breaking into 4.7cent territory (0.1cent off resistance level)
Expecting the completion of the drilling at their Barkly Phosphate project. (stated completion by early October)
Announcement on the way perhaps?


----------



## countryboy (30 December 2010)

a 40% plus rise today towards 14c on the back of directors buying options ??? i dont think so... some one has let the cat out of the bag and the buy sell ratio being held for several days suggests so. this minow has a number of exploration targets (too many for my liking) which are presently the flavour of the month

Ive been in for sometime on the coal potential and have thought several time of getting out due to legal battles and resources being spent on gold and other targets.

One could expect a sell off as some punters will have made 100% in the last month.

for those who enjoy these speccy mining hopefulls, worth a look


----------



## exberliner1 (4 January 2011)

With MNM up 190% last week and a further 72% today, Some of you may be interested in this post that was first presented on HC.

We should get the result of the Mt Mulligan court case this week which will further help upside.

Worth noting MNM closed at the day's high today ... always a good sign.

I hold the stock

--

Post reads:

This is from Bullion Baron back in september and highlights as many knowlegable posters have done why mnm is so undevalued and why I am not dreaming with my $1.00 price target inside of 12 months:

Mantle Mining (ASX: MNM) 
I would consider Mantle Mining one of my more speculative holdings, however there is potential for a huge payoff if any one of their exciting projects comes to fruition.

Initially placed on my watch list as a Gold/Silver micro-cap with potential (they have a JORC Gold/Silver resource), recent developments have made it clear that the big value may come from their Coal assets.

Firstly a few numbers:

149.2m Shares x .046 = $6.85m market cap
30.8m Listed Options (MNMOA), 7c by 31/12/10 strike
Cash at end of June quarter: $843k + $300k since received in tax offset = $1.14m (approx cash burn has been $400k per quarter).

If the share price appreciates to 7c+ before the end of the year and all options are exercised this would add another $2.15m to the cash position detailed above.

They have Gold and Silver resources (JORC compliant) across two of their projects:



Great Britain Gold Resource: 
125,000 @ 1.8 g/t Au

Granite Castle Gold and Silver Resource: 
79,301 @ 2.91 Au & 1,530,803 @ 56.2 Ag

Applying a basic in ground valuation (comparatively valued to Mantle's peers) on this resource provides a value higher than their entire market capitlisation:

Total Gold: 204,301 ounces x $30 = $6.1m
Total Silver: 1,530,803 ounces x $.80 = $1.2m
Total value of resource: $7.3m (compared to market cap of $6.85m)

A definition drilling program for Granite Castle is in the early stages of planning for later this year.

Their third and potentially most exciting Gold tenement is the Haunted Stream Gold & Base Metals project. Located in Victoria, this tenement is in an area with a rich history from the Gold rush era.

Bush fires in 2008 uncovered some 200 old mine workings under which they are currently drilling an anomaly (Anomaly 4), which is a major target for possible deep vein gold or porphyry copper-gold mineralisation. The drilling program has intersected multiple shear zones with visible base metals. Lab results are pending, an announcement surrounding the results is expected shortly.

The Heritage Victoria website details some of the grades from the Gold rush era in this area:


HAUNTED STREAM GOLDFIELD NOTES

March 1884: Ernestine Co. - 'I am informed on reliable authority' that 1,281 tons from their mine yielded 320 oz (approx 7.75g/t)

December 1884: Hans Co. - 460 tons yielded 200 oz gold. Rob Roy Co. had trial crushing at Ernestine battery - 40 tons yielded 169 oz (approx 13.5g/t & 131.4g/t)

June 1885: Hans Co. employing 30 men - 750 tons crushed for 216 oz. Rob Roy Co. tunnel in about 120 ft - about 140 tons yielded 560 oz (approx 8.95g/t & 124.4 g/t)

Heritage Victoria


The g/t figures above were calculated by myself from the details provided, there are more examples if you follow the link.

Further to the above precious & base metal projects MNM also has promising developments occurring with their coal project at Bacchus Marsh. They've executed a significant MOU with Exergen. Here is an article that covers the news:


Mantle, Exergen to develop clean brown coal

Mantle Mining Corporation Ltd has signed a non-binding memorandum of understanding with Exergen Pty Ltd for the development of its 100% owned Bacchus Marsh brown coal project in Victoria.

Mantle, which has recently been granted priority over an application for EL5294 at Bacchus Marsh, believes the tenement could contain an exploration target of between 1 and 2 billion tonnes of brown coal.

Exergen has developed a breakthrough clean coal technology known as continuous hydrothermal dewatering (CHTD).

Exergen's cornerstone investors include Tata Power, Theiss (Leighton), Itochu and Sedgman. Mantle and Exergen have formalised a 50-50 joint venture for exploration and subsequent mine development.

Exergen will construct a 50 tph demonstration drying facility and an export project on its 50% of the coal deposit.

Mantle will be licensed to use the CHTD on its 50% of the coal deposit.

Business Spectator


Also of interest is this excerpt from Exergen's website:



The LV-NG Project

Having successfully proved the CHTD concept in its 4tph Pilot Plant, Exergen has completed a Detailed Feasibility Study for a proposed 50tph Demonstration Scale Plant and a 4000tph Commercial Scale Facility.

Once a suitable Latrobe Valley brown coal resource has been identified and secured, LV-NG intends to invest up to $100m over the following two years completing the Development and Demonstration Phase. During this phase, LV-NG will secure all necessary project approvals, commercial agreements and also construct a 50tph, Commercial Demonstration Plant in the Latrobe Valley.

In the following Commercial Construction Phase, LV-NG intends, over a three year period, to develop a new 30m tonnes per annum brown coal mine and an adjacent CHTD Processing Plant in the Latrobe Valley.

The CHTD plant will produce 12m tonnes per annum of enhanced Exergen brown coal and 16 gigalitres per annum of industrial / agricultural quality water. The treated Exergen coal will be transported in a slurry form, in a new pipeline constructed by the consortium, to a location adjacent, at The Port of Hastings Authority on the Mornington Peninsula.

A Final De-watering Facility will remove excess water prior to the finished product being loaded via covered conveyors onto ships for export.

Exergen

An intention to spend $100m on the plant/development for 50% of the project that Mantle currently owns outright and Mantle has a market cap of less than $7m? Mantle is incredibly under priced at today's share price if this MOU develops into the arrangement planned.

Interestingly Mantle's MD is formerly from Exergen. One can't help but wonder whether there has been a plan all along for Mantle to be partnered with Exergen.

Recent comments from Australia's new Climate Change Minister (Greg Combet, former coal engineer) should assure investors looking at companies with Coal based projects that there is someone looking out for them at the top:


Australia minister reassures coal industry

Australia's new Climate Change Minister Greg Combet has vowed to bring 'common sense' to the climate change debate, and has warned that he will fight for coal industry jobs as he pursues a price on carbon.

The Australian newspaper says the former union leader has predicted the coal industry 'absolutely' has a future as he pursues his three key policy reform objectives: pursuing renewable energy; energy efficiency; and the development of a carbon price for Australia.

Insisting the Climate Change portfolio is an economic reform challenge, he said: 'You don't take the back of the axe to the fundamentals of the Australian economy.'

UPI


Further to the above Mantle has also begun drilling at their Barkly Phosphate project. Drilling is expected to be complete by early October.

It should be noted that Mantle Mining has commenced proceedings in Queenslands Supreme Court to enforce an agreement for the assignment of their Trafford Coal tenement (not one of those projects detailed above). I've read through the details and looks pretty open/shut to me (for a Mantle Mining victory & hopefully they recoup their costs in the process), but it's not always that simple.

Mantle Mining has other projects that I have not covered in this post, I would suggest trawling through some of their recent announcements for further information about what they have to offer.

This is not the sort of company that you dump your life savings into, but in my opinion the risk here is far outweighed by the potential for huge rewards.

With a whole swag of announcements likely on the way in the next few months Mantle not only provides an opportunity for the value investor but also for the short term trader. Although Mantle can be relatively illiquid at times it also often spikes higher on positive news as can be seen in the below chart when the MOU was announced (also on a longer term chart you will notice a tendency to spike higher on news).

ENDS

--

It's a bit old but it does give you some idea of what MNM is sitting on.

Happy New Year all

EB


----------



## chiasm (7 January 2011)

In the red for the last 2 days but now bounced off the bottom with good momentum heading into the next week. Looking forward to the action to come, hopefully up towards the 25c mark.


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2011)

chiasm said:


> In the red for the last 2 days but now bounced off the bottom with good momentum heading into the next week. Looking forward to the action to come, hopefully up towards the 25c mark.



This seems to have run on Hot Crapper momentum. The only recent news was the coal project JORC exploration target. The rest is really average. The gold projects are way too small to even warrant doing anything but panning or sending your grandpop out with a metal detector. Looks like a very short fling with a Madam to me. Quick to climax and even faster retreat.


----------



## exberliner1 (7 February 2012)

kennas, I suspect that will all change once we know the result of the court case in early March. It should leave MNM sitting on a 100mn - 500mn black coal deposit.

Also keep an eye on the Vic Government's planned trip to India later this month. Exergen will be accompanying the delegation and an outline export agreement using MNM's brown coal and Exergen's dewatering tech is a distinct possibility.

Then finally MNM's phosphate tennemnts lies alongside those of MAK.

Plenty to come over the next few weeks imo.

EB


----------



## exberliner1 (2 March 2012)

Trading Halt today.

I suspect we will have an ANN early next week confirming that Calcifier has capitulated and that MNM now has full title to Mount Mulligan's 100mn - 500mn tonnes of black coal, in addition to everything else.

If I am correct in my surmission then a substantial gap-up is on the cards when trading resumes next week.

Happy days

EB


----------



## Chasero (5 March 2012)

Tomorrow's price action should be very very interesting indeed.

Missed out on MAD volatility today.

Not going to miss out on sp action on MNM.. shall see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Chasero (7 March 2012)

Anyone watching MNM price action atm? (I thought shares would be on on the announcement??!)

Definitely the most talked about share in other forums.

Anyway, traders disappointed with the national park news out of the court settlement.

But it still looks like MNM is still sitting on large amounts of resources (coal & gold???).

Very interesting to watch.. do not hold.. yet.


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

Are any previous posters still watching MNM?
Trading halt issued today on the back of annoucement regarding Trafford Oil and Gas Project.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120620/pdf/426xx9ckqwvm1g.pdf

4th June announcement regarding Bacchus Marsh
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120604/pdf/426mw58khkfnrj.pdf

*Highlights:*
On Friday, drilling through the coal seam at hole MBM 013 was completed.
Based on driller’s logs, the hole intersected 44.3m of brown coal as versus a predicted thickness of 30m. This equates to a 48% increase.
For the overall drilling program, total cumulative actual seam thickness as versus predicted seam thickness is 530.8m Vs 418m. This equates to an overall 27% increase.
These results indicate an excellent potential to deliver a robust maiden JORC Inferred Resource* at Bacchus Marsh.

*Their project portfolio includes;*
Granite Castle Gold & Silver (QLD)
Charters Towers Gold & Copper (QLD)
Haunted Stream Gold & Copper (VIC)
Ashford Gold & Silver (NSW)
Trafford Coal & Coal Bed Methane (QLD)
Latrobe Valley Black & Brown Coal (VIC)
Bacchus Marsh Brown Coal (VIC)
Texas Black Coal (QLD)
Barkly Phosphate (NT)

242m shares on issue, should be $1.3m on hand this quarter.


----------



## springhill (22 June 2012)

MNM's announcement re: trading halt, reads as below.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zjsg98z2djc.pdf

*Highlights:*
• On Wednesday 20th June, a large community meeting was held between Mantle, the Djungan People (the relevant Native Title Party) and the North Queensland Land Council (NQLC).
• The purpose of the meeting was for the Djungan People to consider the proposed Indigenous Land Use Agreement (ILUA) in relation to Mantle’s 100% owned Trafford Coal and Gas project in North Queensland.
• The purpose of the recent trading halt was to ensure that the market would be fully informed of the outcome of the meeting (due to the potential for a decision to possibly be taken during the day to either authorise or not, execution of the ILUA).
• The outcome was that some further consultation was required with a number of the Djungan on a number of terms in the ILUA.
• These terms have since been agreed in principle and further consultation is now being organised in order to finalise these terms and complete the level of consultation required by the Djungan.
• Mantle and the Djungan People are considering the ILUA based on its embedded principles of full protection of Cultural Heritage for and by the Djungan People, mutual management decision making processes for exploration activity, and staged compensation, employment and training packages.
• These principles are considered paramount for the development of future relationships based in mutual respect, trust and, thereby, effective decision making.
• Mantle is also pleased to advise on progress in relation to tenement status, since winning the recent Supreme Court action (to enforce transfer of the exploration tenements to Mantle) against Calcifer Industrial Minerals Pty Ltd.
• The company has progressed successful discussions with the relevant government department in relation to the requirements for retaining the tenements in good standing under the licence conditions of the Exploration Permit for Coal (EPC 772).
• Further announcements on progress will be made in due course.


----------



## springhill (25 June 2012)

Mantle has announced that it has received Priority Status over two additional exploration licence applications immediately adjacent to its Latrobe Valley Coal Project:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120625/pdf/4270ggft0bc2z7.pdf
● Mantle has a portfolio of coal exploration licences in two key Victorian coal basins, where it is exploring for extensions of historic coal mines that operated from the late 1800’s through to the mid 1900’s (Figures 1, 2 & 3).
● These new applications are strategically placed, linking the company’s existing licences together, with one area adjoining the Latrobe Valley S7 Exempt area within only a few kilometers of the Loy Yang Mine (Figures 4 & 5).
● Mantle is seeking to define new black coal deposits and apply brown coal upgrade technology to develop new export opportunities. The company is not focussed on Coal Seam Gas (CSG), fracking or Underground Coal Gasification (UCG).

They seem keen to distance themselves from CSG and UCG!


----------



## springhill (2 July 2012)

*MNM announces that a Joint Venture Agreement and a Technology Licence Deed have been executed with Exergen Pty Ltd
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120702/pdf/42751s9938rk2b.pdf

Highlights:
● The JVA provides for 50% ownership of exploration tenement EL 5294 to transfer to Exergen in exchange for a payment of 50% of Mantle’s prior costs in confirming a JORC Inferred Resource Base level, (which equates to a payment of $500,000), plus the TLD. Both agreements are binding on the parties.
● Exergen will be fully responsible for the development of a demonstration project intended to confirm success of their patented Continuous Hydro-Thermal Dewatering (CHTD) technology at commercial scale.
● The CHTD commercial scale demonstration is anticipated to be a $50million+ project which, under the terms of the JVA, is to be completed within a maximum 2-4 year timeframe at a location yet to be confirmed. Should these timeframes not be met then Mantle has certain buyback rights on the project tenement.
● In parallel with the commercial scale CHTD demonstration by Exergen, Mantle and Exergen will share the costs of associated exploration on the tenements and pre-development activities on a 50/50 basis.
● The TLD is a single licence for Mantle for use at the Bacchus Marsh deposit only. Mantle retains ownership of the TLD for the economic life of the deposit irrelevant of whether the JVA terminates. Both the $500,000 payment and the TLD will be escrowed until the 50% tenement ownership is transferred to Exergen by the relevant Government Department.
● Exergen will assume management responsibility for the project once a JORC Inferred Resource base is announced. Mantle has recently completed a drilling program at Bacchus Marsh designed in accordance with the Principles and Guidelines of the JORC Code and expects to release a maiden JORC Inferred Resource Report within weeks.
● The JVA includes mechanisms typical in standard Farm-in and JVA arrangements as relates decision making under mining proposals. Any such proposal will be dealt with under separate agreements to be developed in due course.

*Up a nice 37% today and was up more than 50% at one point.*


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Capital Facility

*
Mantle Mining Corporation Limited (ASX: MNM) “Mantle”, is pleased to announce the commencement of a Standby Subscription Agreement (SSA) with Fortrend Securities Pty Limited.

Highlights:
• Fortrend is an ASIC regulated, financial services provider specializing in the provision of equity capital from North American based investors.
• The SSA makes available up to $10 million over a 3 year period. Funds can be drawn down at Mantle’s sole discretion within certain liquidity parameters.
• Pricing will be at a 10% discount to the prevailing market prices at the time of each drawdown notice.
• There are no restrictions or conditions in the agreement on any other capital raising exercises that Mantle may wish to undertake.

*QLD Gold Projects*
The Granite Castle Project area contains a JORC Compliant (Measured, Indicated and Inferred) gold and silver Resource1. Mineralisation occurs in a 600m long portion of a single shear. Over 14km of additional shears have been located, many with drill holes and/or rock chip samples at similar grades to the JORC Compliant shear. The Charters Towers Project area contains the Great Britain JORC Compliant Inferred gold Resource2 as well as a
number of historic mines, including Day Dawn West, immediately west along strike of Citigold’s (ASX: CTO) proposed “City” mining area. The Gromac/Puzzler area is prospective for deposits of copper, gold, silver and molybdenum.

*VIC Gold Projects*
The Haunted Stream Project area is prospective for gold and copper including many historical, high-grade, gold mines along the Haunted Stream fault corridor. Deep drilling at centrally located Anomaly 4, a major target for possible deep vein gold or porphyry copper-gold mineralisation, intersected multiple shear zones with visible base metals.

*NSW Gold Projects*
The Ashford Project area is prospective for precious and base metals and a number of other minerals. The company has been granted three tenements for an initial three year period and is currently undertaking a detailed study of historical mining activity and regional prospectivity. The area represents Mantle’s first work in NSW, a state where the company believes future access for exploration will be expanded.

*QLD Coal Projects*
The Trafford Project area contains a large Exploration Target3 of black coal. Mantle is negotiating with the traditional custodians of Mt Mulligan towards an Indigenous Land Use Agreement (ILUA). The Texas Project area is prospective for thermal and coking coals of similar quality to Surat and Bowen Basin coals. The tenements are along strike from known coking coal deposits and thermal coal drill intercepts located to the south and north.

*VIC Coal Projects*
The Bacchus Marsh Project area contains a large Exploration Target4 of brown coal surrounding the Maddingley mine. Mantle has executed a JVA with Exergen Pty Ltd to develop the deposit utilising Exergen’s patented Continuous Hydro-Thermal Dewatering (CHTD) technology. Exergen’s partners include Tata Power, Itochu, Thiess and Sedgman. The Latrobe Valley Project area is prospective for both black and brown coal deposits
including many historical mines within the Gippsland Basin. The tenements immediately abut the main Latrobe Valley depression. There is a high level of prospectivity that the historic Wonthaggi Black coal seams exist at depth within the project area.

*NT Phosphate Project*
The Barkly Project area sits in the Georgina Basin between Minemaker’s (ASX: MAK) Wonarah deposit and Phosphate Australia’s (ASX: POZ) Highland Plains deposit. Historic phosphate rock intercepts exist within the tenements and Mantle has undertaken a series of annual drilling programs to more closely define the potential for covered deposits.


----------



## springhill (18 July 2012)

MNM request a trading halt be placed on the Company’s securities pending the release of an announcement in relation to the Trafford (Mt Mulligan) Coal & Gas Project.
The Company requests the securities remain in pre-open until the earlier of an announcement in relation to the project or the commencement of trade on 20 July 2012.

They may have agreed to terms on the ILUA.


----------



## springhill (22 July 2012)

*Mt Mulligan ILUA Authorised*

An Ancillary Agreement (AA) and a Cultural Heritage Management Plan (CHMP) were also authorized for execution. Together, these three agreements provide for full protection of cultural heritage, mutual management decision making for exploration activity, and staged compensation, employment and training packages.


Exploration Permit for Coal (EPC) 772 remains a granted tenement pending renewal and a revised renewal application reflecting Mantle’s exploration plans is currently being prepared. Authority to Prospect for Petroleum (ATP) 718P remains an application pending registration of the ILUA.


The known coal deposit at Mt Mulligan exists under the mountain however this area is currently unavailable for exploration due to cultural heritage, environmental and sterile land constraints.


Mantle’s initial exploration targets are potential extensions of the known coal deposit - outside of the Government designated sterile land currently covering the Mt Mulligan mesa, and a buffer zone agreed with the Djungan as part of the ILUA negotiations. The intention at this point is to evaluate the potential for coal and gas deposits that may exist within the licence area, but outside the constrained area.


The company has also commenced discussions with the relevant pastoral station holders in order to reach an access agreement for initial low impact exploration activity. It is expected that initial exploration will be able to commence immediately on conclusion of all agreement documentation and receipt of necessary approvals.


Mantle wishes to take this opportunity to thank the Djungan People for their positive approach during the negotiations. The three agreements embed principles considered paramount to the development of mutual respect, trust and effective decision making and Mantle is looking forward to working together with the Djungan People towards a mutually beneficial and rewarding relationship.


----------



## burglar (16 August 2012)

Mantle Reports Maiden JORC Resource

1.6 Billlion tonnes inferred At Bacchus Marsh Project (Brown Coal)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01323006


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 December 2014)

What's the go with Mnm.

I have it in the comp.

gg


----------



## System (18 December 2017)

On December 18th, 2017, Mantle Mining Corporation Limited (MNM) changed its name and ASX code to Austar Gold Limited (AUL).


----------



## System (27 August 2021)

On August 25th, 2021, AuStar Gold Limited (AUL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between AUL and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued shares and quoted options in AUL by White Rock Minerals Ltd.


----------

